# جهاز ال Wireless Ecg



## eng_3YASH (11 نوفمبر 2006)

هدا في الواقع هو مشروع تخرجي بعنوان WIRELESS FM ECG

في البدايه تعريف جهاز ECG:

هو جهاز تشخيصي يستخدم لقياس وتسجيل ELECTRICAL PULSE الصادره عن القلب والتي 

تدل على كفائة عمل القلب HEART ACTIVITY.

واليكم دائرة ال BASIC ECG >







اجزائها:

1: SENSING ELECTRODE : 

الالكترودات المستخدمه والتي يم لصقها على الشخص المراد تشخيصه , طبعا هي مصنوعه من مواد 

نقيه جدا وتمتاز بموصليه عاليه جدا اي مقومتها ZERO.

2 : AMPLIFIER PROTECTION CCT:

دائرة تكبير ابتدائيه والهد ف الاساسي منها العزل ISOLATION العزل الضوئي لحماية ال

PATIENT وعزله تماما عن مصدر ال POWER SUPPLY < وافضل دوائر العزل 

OPTO COUPLER.

LEAD SELECTOR -: 3: 

لاختيار LEADI >LEADII>LEADIII

AVR>AVL<AVF>OR CHEST LEAD 

PREAMP: 4:

تكبير عالي جدا FOR SIGNAL COME FROM PATIENT.

5 : ISOLATION CCT :

دائره عزل تأتي بعد رحلة AMPLIFICATON , وفائدتها حسب علمي , منع ال NOISE 

الموجوده في ال POWER من الوصول الى ECG SIGNAL وحمايه اضافيه ل PATIENT .

6: RECORDER:

ياتي بعد عده مراحل منه التخرين وعمليات المعالجه. واظن ان هده الدوائر الرئيسيه في اجهزة 

ال ECG.






وهدا مشروعي مع بعض التطويرات عليه وهو في الاصل مشروع لجامعه امريكيه .

ساحاول شرحه قريبا و بأختصار .


----------



## Bioengineer (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله مجهود متميز.

سلمت لنا يامهندسي عياش.

تحياتي واحترامي.


----------



## eng_3YASH (12 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتي

طبعا لا نستغني عن جهود م. عادل صلاح المميزه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ عياش .

بارك الله بك وكل الخيرين لأثراء القسم بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد .

نترقب جديدك وجزاك الله الف خير وبركة .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندسه الطب (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شرح جميل جدا ونحن بانتضار التكمله ارجو ان تكون باقرب فرصه
eng.Alice


----------



## platinum_ouput (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود يستحق التقدير ربنا يوفقك


----------



## memoo13131313 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

plz send the detailed one soon,,as the idea is brilliant


----------



## akramaliraqi (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله في هذا المشروع المتميز ... ولكن اعتقد ان الفكرة - على حسب فهمي - مطروقة سابقا حيث يتم ربط جهاز التخطيط بأجهزة ارسال fm ويستخدم هذا عادة في سيارات الاسعاف وفي ناقلات المرضى .. وهناك فكرة اخرى قد تكون اروع وهي ربط جهاز التخطيط بخدمة الملاحة الفضائية او GPRS وهذا يمكن ان يعطي المركز المتخصص معلومات كاملة المريض وهناك تفاصيل كثيرة اردت التنويه فقط 

تحياتي


----------



## eng_3YASH (15 نوفمبر 2006)

akramaliraqi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله في هذا المشروع المتميز ... ولكن اعتقد ان الفكرة - على حسب فهمي - مطروقة سابقا حيث يتم ربط جهاز التخطيط بأجهزة ارسال fm ويستخدم هذا عادة في سيارات الاسعاف وفي ناقلات المرضى .. وهناك فكرة اخرى قد تكون اروع وهي ربط جهاز التخطيط بخدمة الملاحة الفضائية او GPRS وهذا يمكن ان يعطي المركز المتخصص معلومات كاملة المريض وهناك تفاصيل كثيرة اردت التنويه فقط
> 
> تحياتي



تحياتي لك وشكرا على التنويه

كلامك صحيح ويستخدم هدا النظام في سيارات الاسعاف 

وكتير من المشاريع متشابهه, حيت يمكن استخدام تردد fm , كمرسل لاي اشاره نريد ارسالها 

ولكن تكون ضعيفه في كتنير من الاحيان ,ولدالك تم استخدام GPRS < BLOOETOOT

وساقوم بشرح جهاز ال WIRELESS ECG بشكل مبسط


----------



## eng_3YASH (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بداية هدا ال BLOCK DIAGRAM FOR WIRELESS ECG




يتكون من جزئين :-

1:- TransmItter section 
> INPUT SIGNAL
> AMPLIFIER 
> VOLTAGE TO FREQUENCY CONVERTER
> TRANSMITEER

2:- RESIVER SECTION
> RECEIVER 
> VOLTAGE SUMMER AND AMPLIFIER
> FREQUENCY TO VOLTAGE CONVERTER
> OUTPUT ON OSCILLOSCOE 

1:- TRANSMITTER SECTION

INPUT SIGNAL (هي الاشاره التي نقوم بأخدها من ال PATIENT عن طريق الاليكترود).

AMPLIFIER:- وهده دائرة ال AMP كما تشاهدونها>>> 




تحتوي على INA121 >> INSTRUMENTAION AMP ( يعمل على تكبير الاشاره 1000مره

متلا لو كانت الاشاره قيمتها 1mv يكون ال output = 1v

ويأتي بعد amp two capacitor back to back بمعنى + \ \ -- \ \+ or - \ \++ \ \ -

لازالة ال baseline drif التشوش في الاشاره او الانحرف.

وبعد دالك تدخل الاشاره على inverter amp يعمل على عكس الاشاره وتكبيرها بالاضافه الى 

مرحله اخر inverter amp المعني اننا نعمل على تكبير الاشاره في النهايه. وادا اراد احد الاستفسار عن السبب فأنا موجود لاعطيه السبب

المرحله التي تاتي بعدها وهي voltage to frequency converter

نعمل على تحويل الاشاره من voltage الfrequency لنتمكن من ارسالها عبر موجة fm>




وبعد هده المرحله تأتي مرحلة transmitter cct

تعمل على ارسال الاشاره بتردد 90mh , ونستطيع التحكم بموجة الارسال عن طريق عدد لفات ال

antina coil < وقد تم اختياره هنا 4 لفات ليتم ارسالها على 90 mh

وهده دائرة ال transmitter cct >>>>>





هدى المشروع في الاصل هو مشروع لجامعه امريكيه وهو بسيط جدا وغير معقد ..


----------



## eng_3YASH (15 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنا ان يعجبكم المشروع لكي اقوم بتكملة شرحه


----------



## syr_eng (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا الك موضوع جد مميز
ما شاءالله مواضيعك كلها مميزة
أنا عندي طلب
في جهاز Ecg محمول ياريت يلي بيعرف عنو شي يخدمني بهالموضوع


----------



## waoul2679 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ عياش : شكرا للجهود المبذولة وهي جبارة وقيمة
يرجى بعد الانتهاء من الشرح تجميعه ووضعه في المكتبة


----------



## Bioengineer (17 نوفمبر 2006)

هكذا أتمنى أن تكون المواضيع.

جزاك الله خير مهندس عياش

تحياتي وأحترامي ... وبانتظار التكملة.


----------



## م/ احمد صلاح (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*optical_fiber_201020************

BLOCK DIAGRAM FOR WIRELESS ECG



 
يتكون من جزئين :-

1:- TransmItter section 
> INPUT SIGNAL
> AMPLIFIER 
> VOLTAGE TO FREQUENCY CONVERTER
> TRANSMITEER

2:- RESIVER SECTION
> RECEIVER 
> VOLTAGE SUMMER AND AMPLIFIER
> FREQUENCY TO VOLTAGE CONVERTER
> OUTPUT ON OSCILLOSCOE 

1:- TRANSMITTER SECTION

INPUT SIGNAL (هي الاشاره التي نقوم بأخدها من ال PATIENT عن طريق الاليكترود).

AMPLIFIER:- وهده دائرة ال AMP كما تشاهدونها>>> 



 
تحتوي على INA121 >> INSTRUMENTAION AMP ( يعمل على تكبير الاشاره 1000مره

متلا لو كانت الاشاره قيمتها 1mv يكون ال output = 1v

ويأتي بعد amp two capacitor back to back بمعنى + \ \ -- \ \+ or - \ \++ \ \ -

لازالة ال baseline drif التشوش في الاشاره او الانحرف.

وبعد دالك تدخل الاشاره على inverter amp يعمل على عكس الاشاره وتكبيرها بالاضافه الى 

مرحله اخر inverter amp المعني اننا نعمل على تكبير الاشاره في النهايه. وادا اراد احد الاستفسار عن السبب فأنا موجود لاعطيه السبب

المرحله التي تاتي بعدها وهي voltage to frequency converter

نعمل على تحويل الاشاره من voltage الfrequency لنتمكن من ارسالها عبر موجة fm>



 
وبعد هده المرحله تأتي مرحلة transmitter cct

تعمل على ارسال الاشاره بتردد 90mh , ونستطيع التحكم بموجة الارسال عن طريق عدد لفات ال

antina coil < وقد تم اختياره هنا 4 لفات ليتم ارسالها على 90 mh

وهده دائرة ال transmitter cct >>>>>




 
هدى المشروع في الاصل هو مشروع لجامعه امريكيه وهو بسيط جدا وغير معقد


----------



## م/ احمد صلاح (25 نوفمبر 2006)

انا م/ احمد صلاح واسف خطا منى على التكرار لل
w egc


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا بالجميع

وتحياتي لك م.احمد صلاح

واعتدر عن الاطاله في تكملة الشرح بسبب ضيق الوقت

لقد دكرنا في السابق دائرة المرسل transmitter section

والأن تكملة المشروع:-

receiver Section:- نستخدم جهاز راديو لأستقبال الأشاره التي قمنا بأرسالها على تردد

FM 90mh , او بعمل بحت MANUAL في جهاز الراديو حتى نسمع صوت ضجيج (يمكن تمييزه 

بسهوله), وبعد دالك نقوم بأخد الاشاره ( اي اننا نستخدم جهاز الراديو للأستقبال) من السماعه احد 

أسلاك السماعه ونوصلها بدائرة ال VOLTAGE SUMMER AND AMPLIFIER >

لنعمل على تكيبير الاشاره ومعالجتها.

وهده دائرةVOLTAGE SUMMER AND AMPLIFIER >>>>>>




دائرة الVOLTAGE SUMMER AND AMPLIFIER:- تأخد الاشاره المستقبله من جهاز 

الاستقبال (RADIO) وتوصل الى هده

الدائره حيت تعمل على تكبير الاشاره , في الواقع لايوجد تكبير حقيقي في هده الدائره ولكن نعمل على 

على اضافة VOLTAGE للأشاره عن طريق VOLTAGE DIVIDER, البطاريه والمقاومتان

ودائرة ال LM358 الاولى مقدار التكبير فيها واحد = GAIN=-RF/RIN

فقط تعمل على عكس الاشاره Vin=-Vout , وتأتي بعد هده المرحله دائره lm358 تانيه تعمل ايضا

على تكبير الاشاره وعكسها .

مختصر مفيد اي اننا نعمل في هده المرحله على اضافة فولتيه للأشاره تقريبا بمقدار 1 وتكبير بسيط

للأشاره , والسبب ان الاشاره المأخوده من جهاز الراديو تكون صغيره جدأ وبحاجه للتكبير 

ولتشغيل الدائره التي بعدها وهي دائرة ال frequency to voltage converter >

لنعمل على ارجاع الاشاره الى الحاله الاصليه . voltage لنتمكن من عرضها على جهاز

oscilloscope .

وهنا دائرة ال frequency to voltage converter >>>




حيت تعمل هده الدائره على تحويل ال frequency signal ال voltage signal 

لنتمكن من عرضها على جهاز ال oscilloscope .

ic lm 331 :- تستخدم هده الدائره لتحويل voltage ال frequency , وهي كتيره الاستخدام 

في كتير من التطبيقات.

ولا نريد ان نطيل عليكم كتير ..> هدا شكل الاشاره المعروضه على جهاز ال oscilloscope




اتمنى ان يعجبكم الموضوع

و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 نوفمبر 2006)

وأنا مستعد لأي استفسار او توضيح 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## eng_mona (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبه في هندسه الاتصالات ورايت هذا المشروع وعجبني فكرته جدا بس انا عاوزه بدل Fm استخدم بلوتوث هي الفكره موجوده فعلا بس مش عارفه ابدأ اقرا فكره المشروع ده الأول وبعدين أدور ع تنفيذه بلوتوث ولا ابدأ أدور بلوتوث علطول
يعني لو قريت الفكره دي وفهمتها كويس جدا هتوصلني للبلوتوث بسهوله ولا افضل ابدأ ادور عن تصميمه بلوتوث 
ألاجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بن غانم (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على البحث الجيد لكن اريد منكم معلومات عن suction electrode and needle electrode


----------



## eng_3YASH (30 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتي لك

طبعا يمكن تعديل المشروع ليعمل BLUETOOTH

ولكن بالنسبه لهدا المشروع هو صعب نوعا ما لانك سوف تحتاجين الى عمل تغيير كبير في CCT

ولكن لدي مشروع bluetooth ECG

اتمنى ان لايكون معقدا

سارفقه في عنوان جديد


----------



## eng_3YASH (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا بن غانم

لايوجد لدي اي ملف بخصوص طلبك 

ولكن اعدك قريبا 

تحياتي لك


----------



## eng_mona (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا بشمهندس عياش 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## etbiga (9 أبريل 2007)

*طلب مستعجل*

اهلا اخ عياش 
وشكرا لهدا المشروع الممتاز

اكيد عملت سيموليشن للمشروع . ممكن اعرف اسم البرنامج الدي استخدمته

وشكرا


----------



## eng_mona (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم مهندس عياش
ممكن تعطي معلومات اكتر عن دائره fm transmitter اللي استخدمتها


----------



## etbiga (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

ممكن مساعدتي في طريقة لضغط اشارة ecg وتخزينها

وشكرا


----------



## ghost_adel (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بن غانم (22 أغسطس 2007)

إذا سمحتم اريد كل ما يتعلق بـ Infusion pump 
من فكرة العمل وكل ما يتعلق به من مكونات وdata sheet لكل مكون


----------



## بن غانم (22 أغسطس 2007)

شرح جميل يستحق التقدير ومنتظرين بقية الشرح


----------



## ana_bahy (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*Wireless Ecg*

SALAMO ALIKUM EVERY 1 
I am working on a wireless ECG project , but.. i am using a differnt way of communication , which is Wifi.. so if any 1 of you wana give me his own experiance in wireless ecg in general , or if any 1 is working on a similar project and want to share me , then i will be glad , waiting for your reply.. my email is ana_bahy***********


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك ياباشمهندس
اداء هايل جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks we wish more:14:


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*جهاز ال wireless Ecg*

مساهمه قيمه جدا نسال الله ان تتواصل يباشمهندس ,


----------



## etbiga (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في طريقة لضغط اشارة ecg


----------



## م.عز (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

رأيت هذا المشروع من قبل فعلا ...
ولكن جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## etbiga (31 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في طريقة لضغط اشارة ecg


----------



## etbiga (31 ديسمبر 2007)

:55:  :61:


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 يناير 2008)

*شكرا ليك يابشمهندس 
بصراحة معلومات وافية 
جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## tigersking007 (19 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك بجد موضوع جميل اوى


----------



## روان* (23 يناير 2008)

اتمنى لو استطعت ان ترفق لنا هذا المشروع باستخدام البلوتوث
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سعيد فيصل (1 فبراير 2008)

المهندس عياش ...اتمنى اذا في امكانيه ان احصل على نسخه متكامله من مشروع حيث واني حابب اشتغل في مشروع مقارب مع عمل هاردوير بالمناسبه انا طالب يمني ادرس بكالوريوس في هندسة المعدات الحيويه بماليزيا. وبريدي الالكتروني هو :saeed2312002 على ال ي ا ه و وشكرا على معلوماتك القيمه وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الدكتورة منار (1 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير أخي على هذا المشروع الضخم ..
أتمنى أخي لو تفيدني في هذا الموضوع بمجال طب الأسنان ..
لك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان 
د.منار


----------



## أحمد أبو حامدة (9 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المشروع الرائع و القيم
و نرجوك اكمال الموضوع باسرع وقت ممكن وخاصة دائرة المستقبل


----------



## ليدي لين (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود والايضاح المتميز


----------



## ذهب نادر (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم على الافادة


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khalifa (10 فبراير 2008)

*الموضوع رائع*

في المرفق يوجد مشروع متعلق بالموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 فبراير 2008)

مبادرة طيبة تشكر عليها .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## khalifa (11 فبراير 2008)

*في المرفق يوجد مشروع متعلق بالموضوع*

في المرفق يوجد مشروع متعلق بالموضوع


----------



## عمرو الأصفر (19 فبراير 2008)

تحياتي مهندس عياش..ماشالله فكره مشروعك ظريفه وحابب تفيدني اكتر بهالمشروع ازا مافي مانع...


----------



## bar (7 مارس 2008)

_لك الشكر وفائق الاحترام واذا تكرمت وقمت بعرض كامل المشلروع كبداية لانشاء نافذة للمشاريع_


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (8 مارس 2008)

الأخ عياش .

بارك الله بك


----------



## وليد عايض (10 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

تسلم يا مهندس عياش على هذا الموضوع المهم وبارك اللة فيك 
منتظرين باقي الموضوع


----------



## etbiga (19 مارس 2008)

ترجو المساعدة في طريقة لضغط اشارة Ecg دات كفاءة عالية


----------



## أشرف كنعان الجمل (20 مارس 2008)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع

واتمنى لك التوفيق في مشروعك


----------



## etbiga (20 مارس 2008)

ارجوالمساعدة في طريقة لضغط اشارة Ecg دات كفاءة عالية


----------



## eng_3YASH (20 مارس 2008)

تحياتي للجميع 

ومشاركات رائعه جدا

الاخ etbiga

لم افهم قصدك او هدف ضغط الاشاره

ارجوا منك التوضيح اكتر


----------



## etbiga (23 مارس 2008)

اهلا الاخ eng_3yash 

اريد طريقة لضغط اشارة ecg يعني نضغطها باقل حجم ممكن وبنفس الوقت لما استرجعها تكون نسبة الفقد في خصائص الاشارة اقل مايمكن ؟


----------



## etbiga (25 مارس 2008)

هل من مساعدة


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 مارس 2008)

صديقي العزيز

سؤوالك واضح ومفهوم 

هذه احدى المشاكل التي واجهتني في محاولة استخدام البلوثوت او استخدام طريقه اخرى لنقل الاشاره

وللاسف لا يوجد لدي اجابه لانك عندما تقوم بضغط الاشاره فهذا سهل جدا

ولكن بعد استقبالها ومحاولة فك الاشاره سوف تكتشف ان الاشاره تحتوي على 100% noise

اي بمعنى انك خسرت الاشاره التي تريدها بسبب وجود عدد كبير جداا من الاشارات في مجال low freq

والطريقه الوحيده هي باستخدام نظام تحويلي من digital to analog ومن ثم عمل تشفير للاشاره encoding

وفي هذه الحاله تحتاج الى الكتير من الدوائر المعقده.

وفي رأيي الشخصي لا يوجد شي غير ممكن 

حاول الاستعانه ب مهندس اتصالات

ارجوا ان لا اكون بعيدا عن مستوى السؤال


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا على الشرع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## صمتي ذبحها (19 مارس 2009)

*مساعده*

_مشكور اخي eng_3yash _

_والله يعطيكم الف عافيه يارب على هالمنتدى الروعه_


_ارجو مساعدتي بنوع الالكترود وشرح تفصيلي باسرع وقت واكون شاكر لكم _



_دمتم بود....._


----------



## mohammedob (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
لو تكرمت ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع متعلق بهذا الموضوع 
المشروع عبارة عن استخلاص اشارة من جهاز الـ ecg وارسالها الي جهاز اخر يمكن ان يكون موبايل او اي جهاز محمول يستقبل هذه الاشارة 


ومشكور مرة اخري علي المشاركة الجيدة .....


----------



## Ali lebanon (6 أبريل 2009)

Mr.Etbiga i have a lil idea about ecg image compression......there is a final project in the islamic university of lebanon about this case...something like C language and DSP...i'll try to get this project ....


----------



## Ali lebanon (6 أبريل 2009)

Mr.ayash ..my final project in IUL-lebanon is: biomedical wireless sensor network with communication to a PDA ...the aim of this project is to create a small box with bluetooth communication to a PDA or Pocket pc....well.its easy to create the board but i have a problem in the communcaition...i'm using a serail to bluetooth,but this device cannot found any other bluetooth devices...u havfe any idea about serial to bluetooth???????????thanks


----------



## مثنىكاظم (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرآ جزيلآ*

شكرآ جزيلآ لك على هذا الموضوع0


----------



## Ali lebanon (7 أبريل 2009)

Still waitingggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## مهندس 1987 (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودك المبذولة..وهذا الشرح جميل جدا ونحن بانتظارالمزيد.... شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moham777 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng_3YASH (4 يناير 2010)

تحياتي لجميع المشتركين.


----------



## kakerblack (16 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
واجهتني بعض المشاكل في اختيار العناصر فلم اجد بعض المكبرات والدوائر المتكاملة فهل توجد طريقة لستبدال تلك العناصر ...ba1404 بدائرة الارسال و AD624AD
طلب اخر كنت ابحث عن كتاب بدائل العناصر اللاكترونية فلم اجد الرجاء المساعدة في هذه المشكلة المستعجلة *


----------



## إسلام الزريقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلموا على المعلومات الثمينة وجزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة
أريد منكم بعض المواقع التي تتحدث عن المشروع ( wiwreless ECG )
عربية أ أجنبية عشان أحاول اطور فية بأذن الله
وشكرا جزيلا.......


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر وتقدير 
بس ياحبذا يكون المشروع مرفق ليعم الفائده


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ENG_Romio (15 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووور جدا ع الموضوع والشكر موصول لجميع المشاركات ,, وعلي فكره ده مشروع تخرجي بس عايز اعرف معلومات اكتر عن العناصر الالكترونيه بالذات المرسل والمستقبل .. وهل في هذا المشروع مايكروكنترولر ,, ومشكورين مره اخري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

